# Gurkha Blue Steel?



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of these, or tried them.

i usually don't buy many Gurkha's, as i think they are over hyped and over priced. but with a name like blue steal their marketing has grabbed me.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm so the only review i found on the web was a you tube review where the guy ripped the wrapper off while taking he celo off the cigar. didn't smoke it but said the ones he had in the past were pretty good. Overall the review didn't seem very professional, which takes away from it's credibiltiy (in my eyes)

i put in a bid on a 5er, if i win i may have to throw up a review.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Has anyone heard of these, or tried them.
> 
> i usually don't buy many Gurkha's, as i think they are over hyped and over priced. but with a name like blue steal their marketing has grabbed me.


That's the whole point right there!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah, pulling references out of one of my favorite movies suckered me in.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I did a review of one here on Puff a year or more ago, let me find it...

EDIT: here ya go. Your mileage may vary, but based on my experience, I'd say stay far, far away:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/255427-gurkha-blue-steel-perfecto.html


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I did a review of one here on Puff a year or more ago, let me find it...
> 
> EDIT: here ya go. Your mileage may vary, but based on my experience, I'd say stay far, far away:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/255427-gurkha-blue-steel-perfecto.html


Dang, now i have to cross my fingers and hope i loose the auction. it's already at my limit so i have a slight chance :-|


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I just bought 15 of them for $40, one of the best cheap gurkhas there is


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

these are definitely something I want to try... since I've come across you great guys @ Puff and all these other great outlets to shop at these fell on my radar browsing one day... 

I really like Gurkha Cigars. The Legend Maduro is one of my fave's. just something about them I love even though they don't have that rich creamy flavor. Just something about any Gurkha I love. Yes they're overpriced @ Full MSRP, etc, but Gurkha makes some fine smokes. you guys should post some thoughts when you get these Blue Steels. I'd very much like to see what you think of them. or if anyone's up for a trade.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Oddly enough, I found the Gurkha Blue Steel to be the same as the Gurkha Le Tigre, but somewhat different...


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

I had one of these today and it contained almost no flavor at all. It took almost an inch into the stick before I got a very distant tobacco sensation. Before that, it was literally like smoking it pre-lit What I remember was the most was one of draw gave me a very bitter taste. I got 4 more of these, maybe if I let them age for a year...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarge said:


> these are definitely something I want to try... since I've come across you great guys @ Puff and all these other great outlets to shop at these fell on my radar browsing one day...
> 
> I really like Gurkha Cigars. The Legend Maduro is one of my fave's. just something about them I love even though they don't have that rich creamy flavor. Just something about any Gurkha I love. Yes they're overpriced @ Full MSRP, etc, but Gurkha makes some fine smokes. you guys should post some thoughts when you get these Blue Steels. I'd very much like to see what you think of them. or if anyone's up for a trade.


 Legend, Royal Brigade, Robusto #4 are some good Gurkha's...most of them are garbage, but there are a few good ones...they are over produced which leads to a thin line of sticks and they jus try to do too much...stick to what you are good at and maybe people wouldn't be so down on the brand.


----------

